# My MiniZoo



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

I don't have any rats yet, although I do plan to have at least a trio by the end of the summer. 

Between my parents, sister and I, we currently own:

6 dogs: 4 english springer spaniels, Dolly, Hunter, Gunner and Sadie, 2 corgis, Madoc (Maddie) and Max (Max is mah babeh boi!)
1 cat: Charlie, she's some sort of maine **** mix. Totally psychotic.
5 horses: 3 thoroughbred mares, Wind, May, and Wakatane, 1 appaloosa stud, Chief, and 1 Tennessee Walker Gelding, Patch
2 african clawed frogs: Freddie and Michael (named after two of the slasher genre's finest!)
2 gerbils: Vegas and Rooney
2 Robo Dwarf hamsters: Chibi and Rocket
many gold fish

Sadly, in January, my Boer goats, Garth, Dante, Bacchus, and Aries went to a new home. I had just moved out to california for several months, my dad was working part time in africa, my sister was extremely busy in school and my mom had just had surgery. Nobody had time for the poor little goats.  They have a wonderful family now, though! Bacchus, Dante and Aries have girlfriends and Garth has a little girl that just adores him.

right now, I desire to add a number of animals to the family, including rats, a flying squirrel, a hedgehog, and a pair of parakeets.

Perhaps a Chinchilla or some cavies. I had a pair of guinea pigs when i was younger and I miss them so!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome! There are some goats who belong to an unknown owner that live right across the street from my house and I go over there and pet them and feed them through the fence a lot. They're really friendly, I wish I could have some of my own.
All I have right now is one cat and three rats, but I'm getting a cockroach real soon. And I want a rabbit eventually.

You should post some pictures of your pets!


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW that is a lot. I'd like to own frogs again. I thought they were rather cute pets. Or a turtle. Who knows.

Just so you know, if you live in California still, both flying squirrels and hedgehogs are illegal.


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

Capistrono said:


> Awesome! There are some goats who belong to an unknown owner that live right across the street from my house and I go over there and pet them and feed them through the fence a lot. They're really friendly, I wish I could have some of my own.
> All I have right now is one cat and three rats, but I'm getting a cockroach real soon. And I want a rabbit eventually.
> 
> You should post some pictures of your pets!


it took us years to get goats! I'd wanted them forever, but for years, we just didn't have the space. then we bought the farm. Still, no dice. then Chief arrived. he couldn't be in with the mares, so my mom decided to get him a friend. Enter the Junior Livestock Auction. I went with my mom, picked the goat, and we rescued garth from slaughter! yay!

but the horse and garth didn't like each other. what ever shall we do for the lonely goat? ???why, we go out and buy MORE goats.

 I was so happy. I used to spend hours sitting in the goat pen. Garth would sit on a big block behind me and put his head on my shoulder and aries would lean on my legs and beg for snacks. my boys. 

I'll try and find some pics. I don't have any of the frogs. they are pretty shy.


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

VictorianVanity said:


> WOW that is a lot. I'd like to own frogs again. I thought they were rather cute pets. Or a turtle. Who knows.
> 
> Just so you know, if you live in California still, both flying squirrels and hedgehogs are illegal.


i know. stupid california. 

but I'm heading back to wyoming in a month. I'm not sure of the laws regarding squirrels in wyoming, but I had planned to wait until after I finished college anyway, and I'll likely move to a state where none of my babies would be illegal.


I had two turtles for years! Flash and Lightning were so cool! and you wouldn't believe how fast they are~! set them on the floor to to clean the habitat, turn around five minutes later and they are halfway across the house! We eventually gave them to a local collector. he'd been after a pair of turtles for years, but it's tough finding them in alaska, where we lived at the time. When my mom got me the guinea pigs, something had to give....it was the turtles.


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

I have pictures! again, no pics of frogs.  I also don't have any pics right now of the mares. They are lovely! maybe I'll have my mom email me some!











Maddie! Maddie is a rescue. Was so thin when he was found on the side of a road. Now he's weighs 40 pounds and is on a special diet. Dr. Steve says he ain't losing a fart! 










Dolly, our first Springer. We had her spayed after she had her first and only litter. Our stud Chief had died shortly after the breeding and it was a rough pregnancy. COuldn't do it with her twice. But she had ten beautiful, perfect puppies, and 8 found new homes! We get regular updates, and even though we are saddened that Gracie, the delicate lady of the litter, met an early end, we know her brief time on earth was spent with a family that loved her so much.









Gunner. The runt of the liter. Mostly bottlefed. A true sweetheart. Look at his soulful eyes! Neutered.









Hunter. Looks almost exactly like his daddy. BIGGEST SPRINGER I'VE EVER SEEN! HE WEIGHS APPROXIMATELY 70 POUNDS AND IT'S ALL MUSCLE! Not thesharpest tool in the shed, but lovable all the same.










Sadie. We bought her to be HUnter's girlfriend when she's all grown up. She's so silly! won't sit still for a picture.









My boy Max. Pretty small for a corgi. he's, like, a fifteen pound midget corgi, haha! I miss him so much!!!!









Charlie. Taken from a woman who was gonna dump the whole litter of five week olds into the river!  She and all her brothers and sisters found good homes. Certainly better than the one they came from!









Warchief Nargis. he doesn't like people much. Bought as a rescue from a woman who never wanted him to begin with.

just realized i have no pictures of Patch either. hmmm









Rooney, waiting for me to give him a finger to chew on. he's a biter, this one. Night before last I offered a rosehip and he decided my finger was the tastier target.









Vegas. a sweetheart, and the whole reason why i ended up with gerbils. Was going for something else (hedgehog) but they had none. he came up to me and was like, please take me home? How could I say no?









Rocket the Robo! he's a mean, russian gangsta, who hurls threats at Chibi and the gerbils from his cage across the room, and wears a captain's hat and smokes a cigar when I'm not looking. Has a milf tattoo under the fuzz. (or so I am told my very imaginative friend lindsey. she likes to tell me what my creatures are thinking.)









Chibi. He's a gentle soul. recovering in a separate cage from injuries sustained in a fight with the russian gangsta. he lives under a regime of terror, from what lindz tells me. he and Rocket won't be living in the same cage again.


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

Ugh, I really should NOT be looking at the pets on craigslist looking for homes until I'm settled in at my new place and have steady employment.

But I can't help it! I'm sitting here like "I'll take in your rats! I'll take in your bunnies! I'll take in you sugar gliders/ferrets/birds/etc."

Being poor sucks. T.T


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

lovely pictures, thanks for posting.


----------

